# jdom zu iso-8859-15 zwingen



## lordcarlos (18. Jul 2010)

Hallo

Ich lese die XML daten von google waether ( http://www.google.com/ig/api?weather=New York )

Leider versucht jdom die datei als UTF-8 zu lesenund wirft einen fehler wenn die Datei ein Umlaut enthaelt:
_com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.io.MalformedByteSequenceException: Invalid byte 1 of 1-byte UTF-8 sequence._

Wie kann ich nun jdom sagen er soll das mit ISO decodieren?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jul 2010)

Entscheidend ist erstmal was im XML Header steht. Steht dort UTF-8, oder ISO?


----------



## lordcarlos (21. Jul 2010)

da steht nichts, deswegen will ich jdom ja zwingen.
Abso so wie es aussieht ist es wohl iso.


----------



## XHelp (21. Jul 2010)

Vllt kannst du in diesem speziellem Fall auch einfach 
	
	
	
	





```
http://www.google.com/ig/api?weather=New%20York[B]&oe=utf-8&hl=en[/B]
```
 aufrufen?


----------



## lordcarlos (21. Jul 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Vllt kannst du in diesem speziellem Fall auch einfach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit hl=en ist schlecht, weil ich die temperatueren gerne in C und F haette, aber das oe=utf-8 kenne ich noch nicht. Werde ich die tage mal testen.

Danke

Edit: Danke, das &oe=utf-8 geht wunderbar


----------

